# pensions from uk and social insurance number



## sidecarbunky (Mar 28, 2011)

hi,being forty something i still have a few years to go before i can claim a pension,but i am thinking about it!!
questions ... 

how can i get a uk pension forcast based on my past contributions.

can i top it up over the next few years so i have 30yrs contributions 
and a full pension.

Where can i find my social insurance number i dont know what mine 
was.

cheers


----------

